# Eye Check?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

It's hard to be men


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That completely sums up the state of my eyes right now. I cant see to tie a fishing knot anymore... but I can spot small 2pt at 300 yards with ease.

-DallanC


----------

